# Sigg & Klean Kanteen....



## KyleAnn (May 24, 2004)

Can I fill these with water and then keep them in the fridge?

I apologize if this is not in the right forum...just wasn't sure where to ask it.









I'd like to keep them filled and ready to go in the fridge so ds can grab them whenever he wants, but I wasn't sure if this was a no-no or not?

TIA.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

Yes! From what I have read they are fine in the fridge, but the freezer is a NO NO.


----------



## Erinz (Mar 1, 2006)

I keep both in the fridge for my own use. I have found that the Sigg keeps a cleaner taste for a longer period of time when water is going to sit in it for awhile.


----------



## KnockedUpButtercup (Feb 20, 2007)

I love my Sigg. I frequently leave it in the fridge with no problems.

I've never used a Klean Kanteen.

Holly


----------



## kettunainen (Nov 2, 2006)

The only potential "issue" with putting these in the fridge is that they're a single layer of material, so they do not insulate from the cold radiating from the cold water. This means they'll be cold to the touch and will sweat/condense on the outside as the water warms up (just like with plastic water bottles, like Evian).

But between BPA and cold, sweaty, metal water bottles, there's really no contest.

I guess these companies need to let people know about this 'feature/issue' because maybe they've had complaints about it from people who thought they were getting thermoses.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I just fill up my Sigg with water from my Brita (that's kept in the fridge). Personally, I like to let my Sigg air dry between uses and then just fill it before I go. I do use beer cozies to keep the water cool, prevent dents, and so I don't have to deal with the condensation.


----------



## NoliMum (Jan 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chel* 
I just fill up my Sigg with water from my Brita (that's kept in the fridge). Personally, I like to let my Sigg air dry between uses and then just fill it before I go. I do use beer cozies to keep the water cool, prevent dents, and so I don't have to deal with the condensation.

Hey, that's a good idea! I would never have thought of that (I was imagining soggy napkins







) Thanks!


----------



## kaia8 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey KyleAnn,

We use both Siggs and Klean Kanteens, and I regularly stick the Siggs in the fridge. The Klean Kanteen will be freezing cold if you put it in there (sorry if that's obvious!) Thermos came out with some drink container too with a cutesy name. I don't know if I'm crazy but they don't seem to get as cold as the Klean Kanteens...


----------



## EENS (Jul 8, 2005)

We use the Thermos Funtainers (I bought mine at Target). Water stays cold in them. I don't have another brand to compare it too, though.


----------

